# Bhyve Live Migration



## Phishfry (Aug 27, 2019)

rootbert said:


> How is it with bhyve pause/resume or migrate - will this feature be in 12.1?


I decided to break this separate topic out into a post of its own so others can find it.

There is a pdf about this very new feature. I am unsure when it hits.





						FreeBSD - Live Migration feature for bhyve :: FreeBSD Presentations and Papers
					






					papers.freebsd.org


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 27, 2019)

From the FreeBSD Second Quarter Report I see this additional work.








						Save and Restore a virtual machine using bhyve · elena19m/freebsd-upb-legacy Wiki
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to elena19m/freebsd-upb-legacy development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

